# Another SRRV



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Hi;

Yes another SRRV question.

I was looking at the SRRV several years ago, but just did not qualify because of the income requirements. 
So I have been waiting patiently in the US and now my income is no longer an issue at all; however my age now is.

I was looking at the human touch visa. I stayed there a while over the years, and picked up phil health. I actually used it once in the hospital there for a minor surgery. 

I dunno if this would qualify as an acceptable insurance policy.

Anyone have the human touch visa?


----------

